# Looks like Honda stole BMW's exclusive 5x120 bolt pattern...



## Jermy1304 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, I am selling a set of wheels locally and I got a call from a guy with a Honda Ridgeline truck who is interested in buying my wheels. I told him the bolt pattern was incorrect for a Honda, and he said he had already double checked the bolt pattern. Sure enough, Honda has 5x120 on their Ridgeline, Odyssey and Pilot models. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Poseur


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

Jermy1304 said:


> Hey everyone, I am selling a set of wheels locally and I got a call from a guy with a Honda Ridgeline truck who is interested in buying my wheels. I told him the bolt pattern was incorrect for a Honda, and he said he had already double checked the bolt pattern. Sure enough, Honda has 5x120 on their Ridgeline, Odyssey and Pilot models. :thumbdwn:


offset is what matters. If the offset is wrong, the wheels will probably look retarded tucked under like a school bus. or too wide where he'd have to adjust his suspension.


----------



## jsc (Sep 3, 2003)

bmwtime740 said:


> offset is what matters. If the offset is wrong, the wheels will probably look retarded tucked under like a school bus. or too wide where he'd have to adjust his suspension.


The Ridgeline wheels are actually close in offset to the E46 3-series, Z4 and 1-series. Steel 17" rims that fit a Ridgeline can be a cheap and ugly winter rim fitment on many BMWs.


----------



## Jermy1304 (Apr 1, 2009)

jsc said:


> The Ridgeline wheels are actually close in offset to the E46 3-series, Z4 and 1-series. Steel 17" rims that fit a Ridgeline can be a cheap and ugly winter rim fitment on many BMWs.


That is true. The offset for the Z4 is ET 25-50 and the offset for the Ridgline is ET 30-45. The range is actually pretty close.... Unfortunately, my wheels are ET 20 which is fitted more for a 5,6, or 7 series so he does not want to buy them. I know it is possible to safely shave a few millimeters off without compromising the structure of the wheel, but that just sounds like too much work. It was definitely a surprise to hear that a Ridgeline shares our bolt pattern though...

but in general, wheels from the Ridgeline will work for the Z4(idk why you would do that...) and vice versa.


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

I wonder if the center bore is different, though...


----------



## Zuzax (Sep 28, 2006)

Jermy1304 said:


> (idk why you would do that...)


Snow.


----------



## E92-Lighting (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jermy1304 said:


> Hey everyone, I am selling a set of wheels locally and I got a call from a guy with a Honda Ridgeline truck who is interested in buying my wheels. I told him the bolt pattern was incorrect for a Honda, and he said he had already double checked the bolt pattern. Sure enough, Honda has 5x120 on their Ridgeline, Odyssey and Pilot models. :thumbdwn:


Honda didn't "steal" anything. First, its not like BMW's choice of a bolt pattern is any better (or worse) than another one...it doesn't provide an advantage, isn't unique, etc.

Furthermore, other manufacturers also use this pattern, including GM. I don't know how long they've been using it, but its definitely not something that has been exclusive to BMW.


----------



## andrewh (Oct 3, 2007)

Jermy1304 said:


> Hey everyone, I am selling a set of wheels locally and I got a call from a guy with a Honda Ridgeline truck who is interested in buying my wheels. I told him the bolt pattern was incorrect for a Honda, and he said he had already double checked the bolt pattern. Sure enough, Honda has 5x120 on their Ridgeline, Odyssey and Pilot models. :thumbdwn:


Wow, a shocker! no, not Honda, you. 
My neighbor's Kia has 4 wheels, they must have stolen BMW's exclusive design.


----------



## HeadRoom (Jun 3, 2009)

pilotman said:


> Honda didn't "steal" anything. First, its not like BMW's choice of a bolt pattern is any better (or worse) than another one...it doesn't provide an advantage, isn't unique, etc.
> 
> Furthermore, other manufacturers also use this pattern, including GM. I don't know how long they've been using it, but its definitely not something that has been exclusive to BMW.


+1



andrewh said:


> Wow, a shocker! no, not Honda, you.
> My neighbor's Kia has 4 wheels, they must have stolen BMW's exclusive design.


:rofl:


----------



## cali311soca (Oct 24, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Poseur


HAHA, love the avatar! That guy is the shiz. He's a mutha fu&%a


----------



## RiDE (Jun 1, 2006)

andrewh said:


> Wow, a shocker! no, not Honda, you.
> My neighbor's Kia has 4 wheels, they must have stolen BMW's exclusive design.


lol


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Nothing new here - Civics share the same bolt pattern with e30's (although offset is bit different, so BMW rims stick out farther when on a Civic).


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful picture



HeadRoom said:


> +1
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## nanette (Oct 15, 2009)

stealers


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry to resuscitate this old thread, but it came up while I was searching Google for some alternative cheap rims to put on snow tires: no recent BMW that I know of came with steelies so as opposed to buy new ones from TR I was looking around. This would be for an X3, the sole purpose would be snow tires that get installed and removed as needed...

I'd like to correct some of the information here, before someone pulls the trigger on some Honda's wheels and end up being burnt.

The bolt pattern of some Honda is indeed 5x120 and the offset is ok for some models (in my case I have an X3). However, the center bore used by Honda is 65mm Vs the 72 of BMW: therefor the rim won't fit over the hub. One could bore it out, but then you'll run into another problem: Honda use 14mm studs Vs 12mm studs of BMW so the studs won't sit right in the holes causing all sorts of issues. Now, in the case of putting BMW rims on a Honda... well, that's OT but won't work either since the rim won't center in the hub (the bore is now too big) and the studs won't fit in the holes (that are beveled to center the rims).

So far I haven't found any car manufacturer that uses the same bolt-hub-studs of BMW, so I guess I'll have to buy BMW specific steelies...

Here's a reference site: http://www.roadkillcustoms.com/hot-...p?LugCount=5&StudSpreadInch=&StudSpreadMM=120


----------

